# Bought a Mad River Synergy 14



## s14turbo

Hey fellas. Just bought my first yak, a new Mad River Synergy 14' hybrid. I purchased it from Eastern Mountain Sports for only $359 NEW which is a steal compared to $749 at other stores and online so I had to snatch it. I've ready NOTHING but positive reviews for this yak. I'm looking forward to launching from SPSP and other local areas. Hopefully I'll be able to get things situated so I can launch a few times before the end of this striper season. I'm COMPLETELY new to yak fishing, especially in cold waters I'm completely lost. Any pointers and recommendations are welcome.


----------



## ccc6588

Think safety first.


----------



## TopsailSurf

ccc6588 said:


> Think safety first.


Exactly. In cold water, don't leave anything to chance. It's also a good idea, to pack a waterproof ditch/survival bag. Some items you may want to include: a change of warm clothes, stocking cap, gloves, wool socks, long underwear, first aid kit, fire starting material, etc.


----------



## justinfisch01

Do you know if they had anymore????at that price?


----------



## s14turbo

They sure don't. The manager said its the last one at any location. I told her to take the sale sign off and I bought it haha. However, they have them listed on their website at that price, maybe they could order more? It was $849 originally, on sale for $599 and then I got an additional 40% off for their weekend sale this past weekend. 

Thanks for the tips guys. Is there a reputable store that sells yak accessories that anyone prefers?


----------



## inshoreangler95

Gratz man! Like they said, there are no such things as chances in cold/open water so you shouldnt take any either, safety!


----------



## gilly21

s14turbo said:


> They sure don't. The manager said its the last one at any location. I told her to take the sale sign off and I bought it haha. However, they have them listed on their website at that price, maybe they could order more? It was $849 originally, on sale for $599 and then I got an additional 40% off for their weekend sale this past weekend.
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys. Is there a reputable store that sells yak accessories that anyone prefers?


please remove if in violation

kayakfishingstuff.com is where I got most of mine. very good people there even if they are yanks.


----------



## P Rico

*safety*

dont forget the safety vest .its a must have .worm clothe neopren weiders and the top of a whet sute that wil kipe you dry.for wormth winter over alls and a heavy jaket .skiyng pants work to look in thrift stores some times they have skiyng over alls.poun shops you might finde the complit surfing gear wich its sometimes beter than weiders neopren.neopren is the shisnet:fishing:good lok out thear and be safe


----------



## chefish

Farmville, Midlothian & Yorktown.... Appamattox River Company.... THEY ROCK!!!

Also, I am sure that EMS or Blue Ridge Mountain (are the affiliated?) will have safety gear. If you want to go cheap for the smaller items check out Dick's, Gander Mountain or better yet Bass Pro Shops. There is a brand new one of those just North of Richmond. I haven't gone there yet as my bank account is terrified for its life in a place like that!!!!

Hope that helps and check out the different kayak clubs websites. ALL of them have a safety corner. READ all of it. You never know if you may need the info. 

Buddy up on your first couple of trips. Once again, the kayak clubs websites all have a place where members post when they are going so that people can go at the same time. I was in a really hellatious storm this summer on a mud bank with another yakker. It sucked! We didn't get hit by lightening and that is because he knew what to do and what not to, and because the big guy upstairs just wanted to make us pay for past indiscretions!!!!!

Always remember one thing above all, when you least expect it..... you will need the info and gear so be prepared.


----------



## tjmrpm04

chefish said:


> Buddy up on your first couple of trips. Once again, the kayak clubs websites all have a place where members post when they are going so that people can go at the same time. I was in a really hellatious storm this summer on a mud bank with another yakker. It sucked! We didn't get hit by lightening and that is because he knew what to do and what not to, and because the big guy upstairs just wanted to make us pay for past indiscretions!!!!!


Wait, you thought I knew what to do? Oh hell, I was always taught that if you dont know something, just talk like ya do and it will make ya look good.  Just kidding. 

Yeah the only reason I knew what to do in that situation was from reading those boards. I dont know what would have happened if we didn't follow the safety lessons that I carved from the safety boards. Anyway, what chefish said is right. You dont want to skimp on safety, be it safety equipment or safety knowledge. Saving $10 bucks wont matter if you are dead. First sign of bad weather, pack it in for the day. Always have an exit strategy, a backup exit strategy, and a backup to the backup. The day that chefish and I were out in the storm, we were way back in the inlet. One minute it is bright and sunny and no clouds. The next we see this bank of clouds on the horizon. We put into motion our exit stragety which was, get our butts back to the launch site. We got about half way there and realized that we were not outrunning the storm. That is when we went to the backup strategy. That plan was to find an exposed bar and beach our yak's into the middle of the bar (grass covered bar). We then took all of our equipment from our yaks and layed it on the ground (sucks to lay your rods in the sand but I would rather replace a rod than die). Then we sat on our yak's and got as low profile as we could. The lightning was hitting all around us, and you could smell the mixture of ozone and methane (sorry but the term Scare the S&%T out of you comes from a bit of truth). :--| Anyway, we waited the storm out (plus about 30 minutes to insure that it was gone), were cold and drenched and started our paddle back. Of course being the true fishermen that we were, we figured "hmmm, clear sky ahead.....we can keep fishing now, the storm is behind us", so we fished about another hour or so. 

Also, Chefish is right about buddying up. This is not just for safety, but because there are a bunch of people on these boards with incredible knowledge of the area's. A year and a half ago, I knew nothing about fishing from a kayak and through these boards and my involvement in one of the local kayak fishing clubs, I am about 99% confident that I could take someone out and put them on fish about 99% of the time I am out there. (of course that is limited to the Lynnhaven Inlet area only as I still need my own guide service elsewhere), but nontheless....

Anyway, welcome to the dark side. This is one of the greatest sports ever.


----------



## chefish

(sorry but the term Scare the S&%T out of you comes from a bit of truth). :--| 


Too funny!!
My first comment when getting up from the yak after the storm passed was its a good thing that I am soaked so you can't tell I pissed myself

What I also did, because the rain was Very cold I dug out some energy bars to get some fuel and warmth(from the digestion process) going again. I have only once forgotten to bring high energy fuel for the body once..... that was enough!!!!!


----------



## s14turbo

Thanks guys I appreciate all the info. So off the topic of safety, I do not need a registration sticker on a yak in VA, MD or DC correct? I live in VA but will paddle many different waters within the area. I know you need one for Canoe's but read you do not need one for a yak.


----------



## tjmrpm04

s14turbo said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate all the info. So off the topic of safety, I do not need a registration sticker on a yak in VA, MD or DC correct? I live in VA but will paddle many different waters within the area. I know you need one for Canoe's but read you do not need one for a yak.


In VA you only need one if you put a motor on it. Otherwise paddle power does not require registration.


----------

